# Rostra Cruze Lumbar Kit & DRL Kit



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is there a version of the DRLs for those of us who have factory fog lights?


----------



## AllanR (Oct 15, 2014)

Is the lumbar kit for both seats? Or 1? Meaning I have to buy 1 kit for both front seats?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is there a version of the DRLs for those of us who have factory fog lights?


Not that I'm aware of.



AllanR said:


> Is the lumbar kit for both seats? Or 1? Meaning I have to buy 1 kit for both front seats?


One seat per kit. For OEM quality components, this is an excellent price.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Does the DRL kit work with the headlight harness upgrade? I like the idea, and if it is comparable it should greatly extend the life of the bulbs and make the harness upgrade just connecting a couple of grounds, the battery and pluging in the lights.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TX CTD said:


> Does the DRL kit work with the headlight harness upgrade? I like the idea, and if it is comparable it should greatly extend the life of the bulbs and make the harness upgrade just connecting a couple of grounds, the battery and pluging in the lights.


I see no reason why it wouldn't work. It is a fairly simple install from what I saw.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bump!

I've been absolutely loving this lumbar kit. My lower back is no longer sore after 1-1.5 hour drives in this car.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is some more info on those DRLs...

They are produced by a lighting manufacturer in Germany by the name of Nolden who partners with many OEMs for factory and accessory lighting. This is why their quality is top notch. They are manufactured in Taiwan though by their development partner Microlight.

The 5 LED emitters are Osram 0.5w (model unknown). I'm surprised since most DRL spec LEDs are 1.5-3.0w a piece for maxximum brightness. The optic lenses on these Nolden lamps do a good job and disbursing the light.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rostra is a good brand my shop uses this brand for our Cruise control kits with absolute success. They are great to work with and we install a rostra part almost daily here. We have done a few lumbar kits with great results. Odd they are selling to the public like this . You should really take advantage of this.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is still going right?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I like them but the price is a little steep for me, I have seen DRL fog light kits for $80ish. But as I have learned before you get what you pay for. If I had the extra cash I would be jumping in on this.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never driven a vehicle in my entire life that has the positively poorest side vision than the Cruze, adding fog lights to my Cruze was not for fog, but a necessity. Almost hit a pedestrian due to extremely poor side vision at night when making a corner. 

Couldn't care less as to what they look like, don't spend hours staring at my fogs, so my question with LED's do they provide the good side night vision, and do they have the same lumen output as bulbs?

I have yet to comprehend this strange law where fogs have to be switched off with the brights on, like they are going to blind an oncoming driver if you have your brights on. Brights can do this just fine all by themselves. But is the law!

So if somebody t-bones my Cruze, will they refuse to pay the claim because even though this happened in the daytime with the fogs off, will they deny the claim because they don't switch off with the brights? Good question, but not dealing with logic, dealing with high paid attorneys only the insurance companies can afford to do anything to avoid paying a claim. 

Sure a dark spot with the brights on when driving through a tree line road with deer present, can't even see the darn things, but can with the fogs on. Nothing make sense anymore. But followed the law anyway, already know the consequences of not.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> This is still going right?


Yep. I wasn't yet told that this would go away, so I'm assuming it's still on. I'm going to be putting in an order for myself for another lumbar kit soon.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

1 Lumbar kit ordered. Sherri told me to install this kit or we would be showing up in Lordstown next year with her Toyota. :uhh:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> 1 Lumbar kit ordered. Sherri told me to install this kit or we would be showing up in Lordstown next year with her Toyota. :uhh:


Mike, would you mind taking pictures of the process? I don't believe my pictures are very good, and some are specific to my seat covers.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Mike, would you mind taking pictures of the process? I don't believe my pictures are very good, and some are specific to my seat covers.


I'll give pictures a shot. Also, I got the group buy price.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Think i may buy this in april. a little low on disposable funds due to school


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmm. I just saw this... I'm going to give them a call and see if I can still get the rate.

I want to add heated and lumbar support, and after reading the faq's i see it is possible to do. 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks tempting - having some additional lumbar would be nice...

And perfect, looks like he has an email address (I hate calling), haha. And he's local (based on his area code) - might be able to just pick them up instead of shipping.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My kit is still working great. I love it. My wife doesn't like riding passenger since her side doesn't have it. It holds pressure perfectly and you never have to adjust it. Highly recommended.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good - I'm normally comfortable in the car, but ever since I threw my back out last spring (ironically, moving her wheels), my lower back on one side can get real sore - and it definitely did on occasion during the drive to/from NC. Having lumbar would've been helpful.

While driving around down there in the CTS, I put that thing on "full lumbar" and my god did that feel great.

Looks real easy to install too.

Tempted to buy a third for the Cavalier - the Camaro seats in there have absolutely *zero* lower back support (I can fit my fist between my lower back and the seat back).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My kit is still working great. I love it. My wife doesn't like riding passenger since her side doesn't have it. It holds pressure perfectly and you never have to adjust it. Highly recommended.


yeah, i sorta expected to have to adjust it thinking it would self deflate after long period of time

it holds perfectly


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i sat in the Buick seats, way more comfortable. they both need way more bolstering and driver support but the Buick feels plush and cozy the cruze too business


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone know which kit fits the Cruze? Part Number 250-1453: 12.25" x 9.25" or Part Number 250-1454: 10.25" x 9" or Part Number 250-1752: 11" x 9"
I saw one recommendation for the "medium" kit, but not sure whichis which. And what type should we use, the front mount or the rear mount?
​http://www.rostra.com/comfortseat-automotive-lumbar-support-by-rostra.php


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have one of these kits in each front seat. They hold pressure really well. I will periodically adjust the support in the driver's seat just to give my back a change of position.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Does anyone know which kit fits the Cruze? Part Number 250-1453: 12.25" x 9.25" or Part Number 250-1454: 10.25" x 9" or Part Number 250-1752: 11" x 9"
> I saw one recommendation for the "medium" kit, but not sure whichis which. And what type should we use, the front mount or the rear mount?
> ​http://www.rostra.com/comfortseat-automotive-lumbar-support-by-rostra.php


rear mount.

i used 1453 in mine

ts used medium size
obermd used a size that he didnt specify(or i didnt notice)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Both mine are rear mount. I have no idea the size.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> rear mount.
> 
> i used 1453 in mine
> 
> ...


So does yours seem to be the appropriate size? Would you want it smaller? I am 6' 190 lbs and I have the steering wheel all the way out and down and the seat pushed all the way back if any of that helps.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> So does yours seem to be the appropriate size? Would you want it smaller? I am 6' 190 lbs and I have the steering wheel all the way out and down and the seat pushed all the way back if any of that helps.


i think its the right size...

vid of my seat being filled with air and can see the seat bulging https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr2biUdrRvk

if you look at the seat, i ordered the size that fills in the seat between the side bolsters....dont see the point of only some of the seat (width wise) having the bladder inflate...dont know how different the seats are in different cruzes.

im 5'10 but longer in legs than torso...have seat waaaaaaaay back, but i dont think that matters, everybodys lower back is gonna be in the same spot in the seat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> i think its the right size...
> 
> vid of my seat being filled with air and can see the seat bulging https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr2biUdrRvk
> 
> ...


Good video, looks like you have leather seats. Mine are cloth, but in the back of my head the leather guy is calling. How are they in the summer / winter?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Good video, looks like you have leather seats. Mine are cloth, but in the back of my head the leather guy is calling. How are they in the summer / winter?


as a rule i prefer leather over cloth

i like the cruze seats, theyre comfy for my 400 mile drive to work, i didnt try any other cruzes or their seats so cant compare...i spend more time in my tanker truck that has leather, and lumbar and 2 other back bladders and bolster bladders and seat bladders.

both get -40 in winter and 90+ in the summer, still prefer leather over cloth


----------



## Rorence (May 6, 2017)

After reading the whole post, I have learned more about this topic. Thank you so much.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

anyone know if the fog light group buy is still being honored?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey @XtremeRevolution do you know if there is a similar lumbar kit for the gen2 Cruze? I'd kill for this in my car as I feel the same way about it being one of the key lacking features.


----------

